# 2 Days!!!



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

I get my Hedgie in two days!! I'm very excited!!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats. I know you are super excited. I get to pick up my Pippin in 3 days.. Right behind you. If you are anything like me, you are grinning like the Cheshire Cat  , and randomly doing the happy dance. Okay, I might not be doing much of a happy dance right now, but believe me if I could, I would dance so well as to shame John Travolta! :lol: Cheers!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!! 

I get to pick up my little girl Friday at 11am!!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratz to you too my fellow Ohioan, Katis! LOL


----------



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I actually have done a few random dances. LOL I also have been building Ohno's cage. It looks great. I've also been doing a lot of Research and reading.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Good luck to the both of you. I remember how you both feel. I did the same thing and someone asked me if I was truly that happy - Uh, heck yes! I was and still am every time I see or think about her.


----------



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

Every time i tell one of my friends and family that i got a hedgehog they respond with a what? lol


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I remember how you guys feel. For me I was biting my nails (because I could not wait for my hedgie) and doing the happy dance at the same time. :lol: It looked very interesting... Good luck with the new hedgehog!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to you all and Merry Christmas! Probably the best Christmas present EVER! lol. The waiting nearly KILLED me! And everyone still makes fun of how obsessed I am with Prim. They're always "you seriously take her every where and take more pictures of her than I do of my kids".. it's not my fault my hedgie is cuter than their kids  hehehehehe. I'm mean lol (it also helps that Prim doesn't talk back like their kids do lol). 

Anywho CONGRATS TO Y'ALL!!!!! I'm happy dancing for y'all lol


----------

